# Telehealth requirments



## SHobbs (Nov 25, 2014)

I have read the information provided by CMS on telehealth services but still have questions on billing this.  We are providing the originating site for patients to see dermatology.  How is this billed with just the Q3014? What provider is it billed under and what are the documentation requirements for this?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 25, 2014)

Here is what CMS has under bill claim submission for telehealth.
Claims submission
Claims for professional consultations, office visits, individual psychotherapy, and pharmacologic management provided via a telecommunications system are submitted to the carrier that processes claims for the performing physician/practitioner's service area. Physicians/practitioners submit the appropriate CPT procedure code for covered professional telehealth services along with the "GT" modifier ("via interactive audio and video telecommunications system"). By coding and billing the "GT" modifier with a covered telehealth procedure code, the distant site physician/practitioner certifies that the beneficiary was present at an eligible originating site when the telehealth service was furnished.
To claim the facility payment, physicians/practitioners will bill HCPCS code "Q3014, telehealth originating site facility fee"; short description "telehealth facility fee." The type of service for the telehealth originating site facility fee is "9, other items and services." For carrier processed claims, the "office" place of service (code 11) is the only payable setting for code Q3014. There is no participation payment differential for code Q3014 and it is not priced off of the Medicare Physician Fee Schedule Database file. Deductible and coinsurance rules apply to Q3014. By submitting HCPCS code "Q3014", the biller certifies that the originating site is located in either a rural HPSA or a non-MSA county.
Physicians and practitioners at the distant site bill their local Medicare carrier for covered telehealth services, for example, "99245 GT". Physicians' and practitioners' offices serving as a telehealth originating site bill their local Medicare carrier for the originating site facility fee.


----------



## joglevee (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey Debra.....so we are family practice and someone has told out providers that they bill a regular e/m or office visit (99212-99215) for this service?? Is that correct?
Thanks for your help with this!!
Jean


----------

